

Ansible 1.3 - maciejgryka
http://blog.ansibleworks.com/2013/09/13/ansible-1-3-and-awx-1-3-hit-the-streets/

======
maciejgryka
Can't wait to try the new cloud provisioning stuff. Did anyone play with it
from the dev branch and can share some experiences?

